# favorite sandwich...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

okay...I know it sounds like a silly question at first...but when you think about it...a person eats alot of sandwiches in their lifetime (or maybe I'm just weird)...I know I eat several in a week...multiply that by 52 and just think how many in a year a person might polish off, then multiply that by the number of years in the average human life expectancy, and you'll see what I mean...anyway...I was just wondering what some of the favorites might be...I hadnt eaten all day, and just scarfed down a mortadel', sopresad', and of course gabbagoul on a seeded Italian roll with provalone, lettuce, tomato, and pepperoncini (sp?)...and I must say that it was darn tasty...I also love philly cheesesteaks, and there used to be this cheesesteak shop I used to frequent called Gumbah's...they made this thing called a beefy cheese sandwich; it was sliced steak, Italian sausage, peppers and cheese...fuhgeddaboudit...you wanna talk good???

but still I'd have to say that my all time favorite is a properly made Reuben...grilled marble rye, 1000 island, saurkraut, swiss cheese, and corned beef sliced so thin you can see light through it...IMHO...the undisputed king of sandwiches...

perhaps I'm a bit nutty for devoting a thread to the classic lunch staple...but are there any other sandwich afficionados out there???

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## rtaylor61 (Jul 25, 2005)

Nothing against the Reuben, but I prefer the Patty Melt.

Randy

"I won't be wronged. I won't be insulted. I won't be laid a-hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them." J. B. Books


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> okay...I know it sounds like a silly question at first...but when you think about it...a person eats alot of sandwiches in their lifetime (or maybe I'm just weird)...I know I eat several in a week...multiply that by 52 and just think how many in a year a person might polish off, then multiply that by the number of years in the average human life expectancy, and you'll see what I mean...anyway...I was just wondering what some of the favorites might be...I hadnt eaten all day, and just scarfed down a mortadel', sopresad', and of course gabbagoul on a seeded Italian roll with provalone, lettuce, tomato, and pepperoncini (sp?)...and I must say that it was darn tasty...I also love philly cheesesteaks, and there used to be this cheesesteak shop I used to frequent called Gumbah's...they made this thing called a beefy cheese sandwich; it was sliced steak, Italian sausage, peppers and cheese...fuhgeddaboudit...you wanna talk good???
> 
> ...


Goul,

I hate to tell you this but a properly made Reuben does not have 1000 Island on it. A proper Reuben is made with Russian dressing. In fact, the very first Reubens, which were made for a card game, supposedly had ham on them. They were so popular at the card game that Arthur Reuben entered them in a sandwhich contest (though these apparently were made with corned beef). They always had Russian dressing never 1000 Island. 1000 Island on a Reuben is as abhorrent as notched lapels on a dinner jacket.

The 1000 Island thing came about because most restaurants do not stock Russian Dressing and most did not want to carry it just for a sandwich. The sorry SOBs screwed up a perfectly good sandwhich because they were too cheap or too lazy to pick up some Russian.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> Goul I hate to tell you this but a properly made Reuben does not have 1000 Island on it. A proper Reuben is made with Russian dressing. In fact the very first Reuben's which were made for a card game actually had ham on them. They were so popular at the card game that Arthur Reuben entered them in a sandwhich contest (though these apparently wre made with corned beef). Regardless, 1000 Island on a Reuben is as abhorrent as notched lapels on a dinner jacket.
> 
> ...


Say it aint so!!! Well...Isnt 1000 island and Russian basically the same thing (Ketchup and Mayo with a little vinegar and relish mixed in???)

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

Close running between (1) a grilled cheese with bacon and Texas Pete and (2) a muffuletta.

"Sue them all - the short, the fat, and the tall." D.T. Smith, Sage of Property Law


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they are not the same thing. Russian dressing usually includes chili sauce and the relish is not pickle relish but rather pepper relish (some even contains caviar). It is also usually much thinner than 1000 Island (i.e. more vinegar).

BTW, there are several other supposed inventors of the Reuben besides Arthur but all the original recipes have Russian dressing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

With the proper ingredients, my personal favorite is a simple toasted BLT with mayo, cheese optional. While all the ingredients are important, to my mind, it is the tomato that makes or breaks the sandwich. Growing up in southern Ontario, nothing tastes better to me than a field ripened "beefsteak" tomato.

Good work on this thread, a much friendlier seeming one than many recent ones.

Warmest regards


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Best sandwich in Philly comes from Larry's Famous Steaks. 

Its called a bellyfiller and is basically an enormous italian hero about 20in in length and 8 inches wide. It is served open-faced on a styrofoam tray and wrapped in saran. When you see the thing you have to laugh, Its just enormous, and for only 11$ its a steal as well since you can easily cut it into thirds and eat it for breakfast lunch and dinner.

Fitting it into your mouth takes some very advanced techniques, acquired during your first 2 years at St. Joes's University which is located across the street from Larry's. 

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I too think the Reuben is the greatest of all sandwiches but if someone puts 1000 Island on it, I will not eat it. In a pinch, I take Dijon mustard instead of dressing. I will occasionally eat a Rachel as well (a Reuben with Patrami instead of CB).

I also love good shrimp poboys, muffalettas and spider sandwiches.

The Struttin' Duck in Auburn also used to have a sandwich called the Dagwood that literally had everything they had on it. It was about 8 inches tall and was fantastic, not for the finicky eater though (the sardines turned most people off). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Two sandwiches that are hard to beat, but you need the real thing:

pressed Cuban sandwich

Philly cheesesteak


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Two sandwiches that are hard to beat, but you need the real thing:
> 
> ...


Agreed. A well made cuban is a very fine thing (this statement applies to cigars, sandwiches, and coffee).

I also forgot the Monte Cristo, great if done right, absolutely horrible if done wrong.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was 6 weeks in the Naval Hospital and some idiot neglected to take me off a post surgery diet of oatmeal, milk and tapioca 3 times a day.[B)] I actually lost 20 pounds I finally went AWOL to a Kosher Deli,weakly threw a crumpled $20 on the counter and said FOOD. The Lainie Kazan lookalike waitress gave me a concerned look and brought out the mother of all Pastrami on Rye sandwiches with chicken noodle soup. I fell in love with all three. Few things make me feel safe; the smell of childhood Playdough, Sycamore leaves after the rain and the smell of a good pastrami on rye[]


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> I was 6 weeks in the Naval Hospital and some idiot neglected to take me off a post surgery diet of oatmeal, milk and tapioca 3 times a day.[B)] I actually lost 20 pounds I finally went AWOL to a Kosher Deli,weakly threw a crumpled $20 on the counter and said FOOD. The  Lainie Kazan lookalike waitress gave me a concerned look and brought out the mother of all Pastrami on Rye sandwiches with chicken noodle soup. I fell in love with all three. Few things make me feel safe; the smell of childhood Playdough, Sycamore leaves after the rain and the smell of a good pastrami on rye[]


I recently discovered katz's in the lower east side. After a life of assuming that the various delis uptown were just as good, this was hitting paydirt. best pastrami and corned beef I have ever had. I can't stomach it more than once or twice year - it takes taht long to digest, but fantastic.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

As a New Jersean, I have to vote for the Fat Sandwiches at the Grease Trucks at Rutgers. I especially like the Fat Cat - 2 Hamburgers, Fries, Lettuce, Tomato, Mayo, and Ketchup on an Italian Roll and the Fat Darrell - Chicken Fingers, French Fries, Mozzarella Sticks, Marinara Sauce, lettuce and tomato on an Italian Roll.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes Katz is classic, if you dont mind the wait....
Is this thread making anyone else hungry?

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Either:

Corned beef & swiss (Big Apple Deli in NYC is pretty good)

Burghardt's sourdough bread, hard salami from Kowalski or A. & Hornung butcher shops (all local to Detroit,) a slice of cheddar cheese and brown mustard. Cook in a campfire iron for about two minutes.


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Snce I do not eat Beef, Chcken or Pork I would have to say that on the fish side it would be Tuna or Lobster salad.

Boca burgers come next

Vegetable grilled, like eggplant and peppers, onions, etc...

guit


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

You all are just killing me. I'm on a low-fat, low-volume diet. 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

1) Roast turkey and brie panini, with dijon mustard and roasted red peppers

2) Bar-B-Que tri-tip on hoagie roll

3) Nathan's hot dog at Coney Island

ok, I'm hungry now. Gabba, I like too many to pick one 

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Roast beef on a really good sourdough (as made by Bread Alone, Boiceville, N.Y.) with a dab of mayo, mustard with a lot of horseradish in it (or h.r. on its own), really crisp iceberg lettuce for texture and a little moisture, a ripe tomato slice or two, and a bit of provolone if in the cheesy mode. Ground pepper to taste (I try not to put salt on things).

I always toast the bread.

Gotta go. Didn't eat breakfast.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Most have been mentioned already, but I'll highlight turkey + brie (+lettuce tomatoe and bacon on wheat = the Princeton Club)

Just say NO to the grease trucks...when sober. When drunk, there's none better.

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Snce I do not eat Beef, Chcken or Pork I would have to say that on the fish side it would be Tuna or Lobster salad.
> 
> ...


"It's OK to eat fish, 'cause they don't have any feelings."

Kurt Cobain

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm a fan of the simple beef dip.

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Does a Carnitas Burrito count as a sandwich?

If not, I am all about Reubens as well.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Since calories don't count for a few moments, mine is corned beef on rye with swiss cheese, coleslaw and Russian dressing.

Another favorite is homemade chicken salad. I make mine with low calorie mayonaise, chicken breast left over from cutting up and baking a whole chicken, onions, celery and special chicken seasoning from the Bavarian Inn in Frankenmuth, MI (where I grew up.)


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> *Since calories don't count for a few moments, mine is corned beef on rye with swiss cheese, coleslaw and Russian dressing.*


Isn't that the original Reuben?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

BLT


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I had thought that Reuben's were made with sauerkraut, not coleslaw. At least, that it what is done in the area of Michigan where I grew up.

I'm not sure what the official Reuben is. Our Reuben's have swiss cheese, corned beef and sauerkraut. This may not be what the rest of the country considers to be a Reuben.

Egad, if I'm wrong about the Reuben - - - No, No, No, you can't have the Easter Bunny, too - - - -

(They're coming to take me awayyy ha ha)

Seriously, now I'm curious if we had a regional variation in our part of Michigan. It could well be that most people believe a Reuben is made with coleslaw.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Being in the animal health business I have my reasons, you probably really don't want to know them....but we all make choices..I eat very little fish, more now as I need more protein in my diet, but still very little.



> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> I had thought that Reuben's were made with sauerkraut, not coleslaw. At least, that it what is done in the area of Michigan where I grew up.
> 
> ...


The original in the Arthur Reuben story had coleslaw but nearly every sandwich I have ever seen has kraut. The only real variation nowadays is the 1000 Island instead of the Russian. I prefer Russian and kraut though I would probably like coleslaw as well.

From foodhistory.com:

*[T]he founder of Reuben's Restaurant and Delicatessen in New York City. Reuben is said to have created the sandwich using sourdough rye bread, ham, cheese, coleslaw and Russian dressing. The Manhatten restauranteur made his first Reuben's Special in 1914 for leading lady Annette Seelos, who was, at the time, shooting a film with Charlie Chaplin.
*
Corned beef apparently replaced the ham when the Reuben's sandwich was submitted for a contest.

Another supposed inventor at foodhistory.com:
*
Supposedly the secret to the best and â€œoriginalâ€ Reuben (or one of the claimants to that title), is to marinate the sauerkraut in Russian dressing for 24 hours before assembling the sandwich. That, at least, is how Charles Schimmel, the innkeeper of the Blackstone Hotel in Omaha, Nebraska did it.  *

Notice that sauerkraut appears in one and coleslaw in the other, both have Russian dressing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Being in the animal health business I have my reasons, you probably really don't want to know them....but we all make choices..I eat very little fish, more now as I need more protein in my diet, but still very little.
> 
> ...


It's a habit to repeat that line everytime someone says they eat no meat except seafood. I wasn't making assumptions on your reasons. I've always just thought that was a great line for a song.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> Does a Carnitas Burrito count as a sandwich?


It counts with me. And my favorite carnitas (roast pork) burrito is served at El Indio in San Diego.

Roast beef on Italian bread with fresh mozzarella with either in-season tomatoes or roasted red peppers.

Cheeseburger with fried onions and bacon.

Butcher-made liverwurst with swiss cheese, red onion and in-season tomato on a hard roll.

Sausage, peppers and onions on an Italian roll.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Frankly, I'm not a fan of Katz's deli.

I was there last summer and from what I read it had to be some kind of food heaven. I loooove pastrami sandwich- but they didn't do it well. Okay, you have to wait, it's dirty like anything (sawdust around the toilet area), we actually got buns for cheeseburgers (together with pastrami..) that had mildew on them. When we complained they looked at me like some weirdo, but then made new ones. That all would be 'okay' if the sandwhich were worth it- but it wasn't.

The pastrami was just a lot of meat on a toast (I think I got a pickle with it...). I wasn't impressed with the quality of the meat (fat) nor with the taste. Plus, I don't remember any sauce on it. I went back home to my sandwich place (owned by a fancy deli company though) and enjoyed the wonderfully thin sclices of pastrami that had a great tast to them, with black pepper and a mustard sauce, in great bread. The original doesn't always have to be better!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hanseat_
> 
> Frankly, I'm not a fan of Katz's deli.
> 
> ...


 With all of the legal counsellours on this board, it seems that you could be made quite rich with a well-placed lawsuit...and the best lawsuits, of course, are bespoke (SB peak w DB waistcoat).


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Didn't feel like that- just wanted sth. to eat (one of us got in line for pastrami and one for burgers). Besides to really get soemthing out of it I'd have had to disrespect my body enough to actually have eaten it. That would#ve been pretty stupid and not really woth it. I was jsut surprised that kind of thing would happen in a place with such a turnover, but one never stops learning...


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

It's astonishing that a New York deli would try to serve pastrami on anything but rye bread. I knew I was in California when I ordered the pastrami and was asked what kind of bread and what condiment I wanted. I wanted to say sarcastically, "raisin bread and ketchup," but I was afraid they'd take me seriously.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine is probably the French dip. But as a Southerner, I have an unusual nomination: bologna, heavily peppered, then fried until golden brown, on white sandwich bread with JFG salad dressing. Now that's good eats.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

1. BLT - with extra bacon and avocado.

2. Barbecue Sandwich from Bills or Parkers Barbecue in Wilson, NC.

Ah, how I long for my old College Days. We used to hang out at
Krispy Kremes at 3am in the morning waiting for the fresh off
the conveyor belt doughnuts to cook in NC. Before Krispy Kremes began franchising.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Lamb dip from Phillippe's (sp?) in LA Chinatown. They claim to be the originator of the French dip sandwich. With a bit of their hot mustard and served with macaroni salad, it is a wonderful comfort meal.

Corned beef or pastrami sandwich at Langer's in LA, washed down with Dr. Brown's Celray.

Burrito Pibil at Taco Yuca on Hillhurst in Los Feliz district of LA (at the edge of Hollywood, a few blocks up from Sunset).

My mother used to feed my friends and me sandwiches made with thick slices of rare left-over prime rib on sourdough with red onions and ketchup. It is still a good home-made sandwich.

I am getting hungry.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

I lived in Houston for a couple years in the early 1980's. Houston wasn't really my kind of town so I would take every advantage of New Orleans close proximity. I tried to visit every weekend. Also, a friend of mine was the Louisiana sales rep for the largest shrimper in the Gulf and he often invited me on his sales runs. We would fly his puddle-jumper to the out Parishes, visiting restaurants and honky tonks. NOLA is my favorite food town in the U.S.

A few of my favorite sandwiches:
Soft shell crab Po-Boy(Liuzza's)
Hot sausage and gravy Po-Boy(Domilise's)
Ferdi Special(Mother's)
Muffuletta(Central Grocery)


My favorite hot dog stand is in Chicago, they cook their French fries in duck fat.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

CRS if your in L.A. just go to Fairfax.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I did not take any offense....just thought I would share a bit more.



> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Another good one is tuna with a small blob of Marie's Feta Cheese salad dressing and some chopped onion. Good on two fronts - tasty and wards off unwanted social exchanges. Even the 12-Step Hugging Mob shies away from a man with Funky Chicken of the Aegean Sea breath.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You made me remember a tuna sandwich served at Charlie's Crab in Troy MI. A piece of fresh tuna on homemade bread. The tuna is not chopped and it's topped with homemade mayonaisse. Tremendous, but $10 back around 1997 or so.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Being in the animal health business I have my reasons, you probably really don't want to know them....but we all make choices..I eat very little fish, more now as I need more protein in my diet, but still very little.


Could you give some indication about that? I'm eating tons of fish and almost no meat... I'm really curious now (maybe I should stop eating at all anyway).


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Leftover roasted turkey with home-made cranberry sauce and stuffing. A little mayo, black pepper. Good bakery white or wheat bread. Serve with apple cider.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

One meat ball hero to go!


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by globetrotter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is funny. When I was a kid, about 10, my father had his gall bladder removed. This was to be followed by a strict diet, blah blah blah. The day after surgery, I was hanging out in his hospital room and when no one was looking, he slipped me a ten dollar bill and told me to go to the nearby deli and get him a hot corned beef and pastrami on rye with mustard. I guess that was his "go to hell" sandwich. He wolfed it down with gusto. I have had a weakness for them ever since, but most places can't make a good one.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Rabbit, thank you for the history of the Reuben. I always enjoy finding out this kind of stuff. I guess I was calling a Reuben what most people call it.

The sandwich with the coleslaw and Russian dressing is almost to die for. I have not had one since I started the weight loss program, but Monday nights (after my weekly weigh-in) I usually splurge. I'll have to find someplace that makes them and have one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Once, or perhaps two times, per year I permit myself to enjoy a Monte' Christo sandwich, with the rasberry compote on the side. There is absolutely nothing about that sandwich that is healthy, but it is so good!


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

Onion and swiss on sourdough with horse-radish & oriental mustard.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

In the summertime I like to have fresh tomatoes with thinly sliced muenster and a few grinds of black pepper and a little mayonnaise on potato bread. Maybe a little white onion too.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's one I just made:

Homemade hummus in a wrap with sauted onion, green and red pepper, a bit of diced up chile pepper (not sure which kind)and mushrooms, with a dab of Marie's Feta Cheese dressing on the wrap.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Does a great cheeseburger suffice for a sandwich? If not, then I would say that a Carnegie Deli pastrami on rye with mustard only was my all time favorite.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

Keep it simple:

turkey on toasted rye with swiss, lots of mustard, lettuce, fresh tomatoes ... yummy


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

1. The lobster roll from The Lobster Roll (aka Lunch) in Amagansett, NY

2. The Smash Sandwich in Toulon, France

Ingredients
Loaf of french bread
Two hamburger patties
Cheese
Ham
Large order of fries 

Slice the loaf lengthwise, and insert the burgers, ham, cheese, fries and any condiments of one's choice and grill on a panini grill


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

In Pittsburgh, Primanti Bros. has got to be the best sandwich shop in the city. The specialty is your choice of grilled meat and cheese, cole slaw, and french fries on thick-sliced Italian bread. The favorites are capicolla and pastrami. Got to have at least 2 cold beers to wash it all down. This is not something that one does every day. They also have a shop in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm currently addicted to the Quiznos Chicken Carbonara.


----------



## pejsek (Jan 25, 2005)

I haven't given this much thought. I am surprised, however, that there has so far been absolutely no mention of the Monte Christo.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by pejsek_
> 
> I haven't given this much thought. I am surprised, however, that there has so far been absolutely no mention of the Monte Christo.


Somebody did mention the Monte Cristo. eagle2250 mentioned it with rasberry compote.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Open face fresh road-kill possum tartare (before the vultures swoop in) on a slab of cornbread with dandelion greens picked fresh from the roadside and a dab of dijon. 'Shine in a Mason jar. Mmmm. Usually at Tomasso's.

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

A properly constructed Turkey or Chicken Club served with sweet gehrkins and chips.
Mitch

Mitch


----------



## blantons (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a fondness for the Chicken Olivada sandwich (All-natural pepper-mustard chicken, field greens, tomatoes, red onions, feta cheese, pesto aioli and olive tapenade on toasted Whole Grain bread) at Panera as well as the Turkey Artichoke Panini (Smoked turkey, spinach artichoke spread, Asiago-Parmesan cheese, tomatoes and caramelized onions, grilled hot on Basil Pesto focaccia).

I'm also a sucker for spicy italian meats, and one of the sandwich places in Lexington (Jimmy Johns, not sure how widespread that franchise is) carries a sandwich called the Italian Night Club that is divine.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Forgot to mention Turkey Sloppy Joe dripping with Cole Slaw packed with Turkey and Swiss.

I must admit out of all the excellent sandwiches mentioned, the Monte Cristo with Rasperry Compote gets me everytime I read about it.


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> okay...I know it sounds like a silly question at first...but when you think about it...a person eats alot of sandwiches in their lifetime (or maybe I'm just weird)... but are there any other sandwich afficionados out there???


_*Just Another Chicken Sandwich?*_

During our summers in Corsica I rely on this sandwich far too often, but never tire of it.

Chicken Meat - Dark and White, Herbed and Roasted 
Red Onions - Marinated and Sliced Paper Thin
Raw Carrots - Julienned Finely
Lucques or Picholine (Mild, Nutty)Green Olives - Pitted and Sliced
Cebecu - Local Soft and Mild Goat's Milk Cheese
Locally Made Mustard - Strong!
Sour Boule or Sweet Baguette or Croissant or . . . maybe some chestnut bread!

Slather the heated/toasted/unheated bread with mustard. Spread some of the Cebecu cheese on the bread. Add the marinated red onions, julienned carrots, and sliced olives. Top off with the roasted chicken meat.

Wash it all down with some local beer or wine before you turn your focus to the fresh plums and berries adorning the tabletop.
_________________________________________


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Pizzasteak from Pat's.

koji


----------



## CaptChaos (Dec 20, 2004)

BLT
Clubhouse
Bahn Mi (Vietnamese sandwiches)


----------

